# Gold Investment



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all, im interested in investing in some Gold while in Dubai.
Does anybody have any experience in this field or advice on reputable dealers.
Also, if in a physical state, i.e. Boulllion or coins, any problems traveling back to the UK with it, I'm not sure of the legal issues on it. Thanks, Glenn


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I would contact a bank or a financial investment firm.

In most cases, you don't actually *buy* the gold, you buy the rights to the gold. This saves the hassle of hefting it.

As for physical state, robbery is a potential problem. I would also check UK customs authority. I know that most countries have claim limits on cash/jewels/metals that you can bring into the country. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Thank you Nuha1989, you've got the power to know. But is it indestructable?


----------

